# Movement Olderthan The Case?



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Please accept humble apologies for double post - moderators please delete, thanks.

This is a large(2-1/4 inch)silver cased pocket watch. The case is made by Samuel Alexander and is hallmarked for Chester, 1916. The cover is marked S Alexander and Son, London. The fusee movement is marked London EC and Chronometer Makers To The Admiralty. It seems to me that the movement is older than the case? Any thoughts or other information about this beast? I've had it serviced recently and it seems to keep good time.























































Here's hoping the photos will work OK.

Thanks in advance for any insights or information.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Sparks said:


> Movement Older than The Case


made me think of


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I first thought that the hallmark might have been misread, the 'Q' is fine but the shield looks too rectangular and doesn't have the 'wavy' base. However I came across this this similar movement which is signed by John Forrest of London, EC (Chronometer Maker to the Admiralty) and dated 1898

Dunno if that helps

Chris


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe it is one of the last fusee movements at all... Some english watchmakers went on building those watches instead of the more modern going barrel-types - one reason for the doom of the well-known english watch industry!

Andreas


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris,

Thanks for the information. The John Forrest movement appears to be identical to mine, with the exception of the regulator which seems to be a slightly earlier design. Perhaps an early example of one watchmaker selling movements to several retailers who then cased them up to sell in their own name? Fascinating.

John


----------

